# puppy fetch training



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Had I known then what I know now, I would have purchased this ball for Shama when she was a little puppy. You show your puppy that you're putting tiny treats in it, you close it (velcros shut), and you make it available to your puppy. Click/treat (with a treat from inside) when she looks at it, then touches it, then picks it up, then brings it near you, then brings it to you, etc. over time. Good for fetch training. Good for bonding. Maybe good for distracting-from-misbehavior activity. I may use it as a reward at agility training . . .


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry's fetch (both "find it" and "get it") is very strong (his 'bring' is also pretty good though we do sometimes get a protest of flopping down and chewing on it when he's tired of bringing it to me)... the bigger issue that we haven't been able to figure out is how to get Perry to fetch the specific thing we want. When I ask him to 'get' or 'find' something, he will run and get something but it is generally the thing that _he_ wants to get (whatever toy he is fixated on at the moment), not what _I_ want him to get. Even if the thing he wants is not somewhere further away (if I'm holding it or if I'm hiding it, etc.).

I have tried working on identification of objects (holding them, getting him to touch them and treating), but that hasn't translated to him differentiating between which toys to go and get.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Had I known then what I know now, I would have purchased this ball for Shama when she was a little puppy. You show your puppy that you're putting tiny treats in it, you close it (velcros shut), and you make it available to your puppy. Click/treat (with a treat from inside) when she looks at it, then touches it, then picks it up, then brings it near you, then brings it to you, etc. over time. Good for fetch training. Good for bonding. Maybe good for distracting-from-misbehavior activity. I may use it as a reward at agility training . . .
> 
> Pet Supplies : Lotus Ball Small : Amazon.com


You can do the same thing much cheaper with a small food storage container from the grocery store. That's how I taught Kodi.


----------



## mikeabarber (Nov 24, 2017)

Great picture. That's how I like to see them.

Mike

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

This is so helpful! Duke love to go retrieve balls and toys but giving them back is a struggle. I'm going to try these methods of the container!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> You can do the same thing much cheaper with a small food storage container from the grocery store. That's how I taught Kodi.


Yes, I knew you did that, but then I forgot. That is such a cute photo of Kodi!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's a picture of Shama with the small lotus ball.


----------

